# Inflamation of Cecum Area ...Worried!



## ArtLady1 (Feb 2, 2007)

Hello,I had a Barium Enema today....and my doctor told me I have inflamation in the area of the cecum. _ I am very worried! _He wanted to do a CAT scan of the area...but I had one last month and it was normal. I asked what could cause this, and he said it can be bacterial or inflamatory.... Does anyone know what he is talking about????? What this might be? What could cause it? I have anxiety disorder as well, so my fears are going through the roof! My symptoms are always lower right side pain, spasms and mucus. Does anyone know what this means?Thanks!!!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It is either a bacterial/viral infection causing a bit of inflammation (and since you didn't have it a month ago something short lived is probably more likely)Or you have the very start of Crohn's disease or you have that and it is very limited and almost always in remission because it wasn't there last month.Crohn's means medications to control the immune response. Bacterial infection either means antibiotics to clear it up, or if it isn't causing symptoms just see if your body fights it off by itself.There really isn't anything other than bacterial or something else causing inflammation.Now if you had to do a prep to clean out the bowel sometimes that causes some inflammation as well, but there isn't all sorts of terrible diseases he didn't tell you about. He told you what the two options are, so try not to invent even worse things so you can work your anxiety up into full fledged panic. Panic and anxiety never make anything better.If you can't control your anxiety on your own you may want to talk to a doctor about that.


----------



## ArtLady1 (Feb 2, 2007)

Many Thanks Kathleen!!!!!!


----------

